# Hoyt Maxxis?



## mardigrastopsntails (May 20, 2008)

Anyone shot the new Hoyt Maxxis yet? How sweet is it? I got a 2005 Hoyt TurboTec and I am thinking about upgrading.


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

I shot the Maxxis 31 at Santa Fe Archery and I am saving my $$$$ to buy one, It is a sweet shooting machine, Smoothest bow I've ever shot. You need to go shoot one and see for yourself.


----------



## TooShallow (May 21, 2004)

Wow, when did Sante Fe start carrying Hoyt?


----------



## FlounderSkiff (Mar 17, 2009)

They just started selling Hoyt equipment recently.


----------

